# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking at starting up a lab

## Samuel Madrid

Priority: A great edger. I have been looking at the Briot Attitude that does drilling and high wrap frames. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is there a better edger out there and is there something that is of similar quality with a lower price tag?

(Crazy cheap edgers on alibaba. Anyone have any luck with those to get started on a finishing lab?)

Second: I would like to invest in a surfacing lab to reduce my costs, but also offer my services to smaller offices at competitive rates around the valley. Any tips? I prefer digital to save time. Any insight to a nice set up that can run around 100-200 jobs a day to get started? Thanks

if you are selling anything that may help, text me photos and info at 702.506.6637
thanks

----------


## idoc05

Did you purchase an edger? If so, which one & would you recommend?

----------


## Somnathkolekar

Hi, have you purchased the machines and started the Lab?

----------

